# Can't play now please try again later V118



## niklas24

I've had my TiVo edge hooked up for about 2 months now and I cannot watch anything from my other Tivo (Roamio). I get that error message. I've spent a ridiculous amount of time calling and chatting with TiVO support and no one has been able to rectify this. Every time I call they go through the same steps that the previous person did and they can never help me. Has anyone else had this issue? I'm not trying to transfer, just play. I don't even see an option to try to transfer it. TIA

Also, how do I change my profile name on here?


----------



## Jmchzn

Adrienne Leptich said:


> I've had my TiVo edge hooked up for about 2 months now and I cannot watch anything from my other Tivo (Roamio). I get that error message. I've spent a rediculous amount of time calling and chatting with TiVO support and no one has been able to rectify this. Everytime I call they go through the same steps that the previous person did and they can never help me. Has anyone else had this issue. I'm not trying to transfer, just play. I don't even see an option to try to transfer it. TIA
> 
> Also, how do I change my profile name on here?


DID YOU GET ANY HELP WITH THIS? I'M GOING TO CANCEL THE ROMIO SERVICE IF WE CAN'T RESOLVE THIS. TIVO CUSTOMER SERVICE IS USELESS


----------



## JoeKustra

Adrienne Leptich said:


> Also, how do I change my profile name on here?


Report post 1. Ask the Admin person if they can change it.

That error number has never been reported before, so it's new to the Edge.


----------



## niklas24

Jmchzn said:


> DID YOU GET ANY HELP WITH THIS? I'M GOING TO CANCEL THE ROMIO SERVICE IF WE CAN'T RESOLVE THIS. TIVO CUSTOMER SERVICE IS USELESS


Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to call them again because I know it's something I'm going to set aside an hour or 2 to do. I was going to switch the location of my Edge and Roamio and see if that works. I think they suggested I move the router in my house, but I can't because I rent. I do have wifi extenders though so that should resolve the issue.


----------



## niklas24

JoeKustra said:


> Report post 1. Ask the Admin person if they can change it.
> 
> That error number has never been reported before, so it's new to the Edge.


I've also received a different message with V117. Can't recall exactly what that message was but it was similar.


----------



## JoeKustra

You might want to read this thread: V117, Can't Play Now


----------



## niklas24

JoeKustra said:


> You might want to read this thread: V117, Can't Play Now


I did see that thread, but the problem wasn't resolved and I never get ads on my TiVO's although that could be because I haven't updated my Roamio to the new interface (like the Bolt and Edge have) so I didn't consider that as my issue. But I don't get ads on the Edge either. I don't like it, but perhaps the difference in the 2 interfaces is what's causing the problem??? I'll (reluctantly) have to try that. I wish I could downgrade my Edge to the old interface. It's much more user friendly.


----------



## JoeKustra

Up top there is a Search box. Click on that and then click on More. Use V117 as the keyword. Scroll down and search. You should get 70 entries. Maybe one will have your answer.


----------



## niklas24

JoeKustra said:


> Up top there is a Search box. Click on that and then click on More. Use V117 as the keyword. Scroll down and search. You should get 70 entries. Maybe one will have your answer.


will do. Thanks!


----------



## Lockdown

I had the V118 error today and discovered my main Tivo box with the cable card had frozen. When I went to check on it it said "waking up" which I've never seen before but at that point it was giving all the other boxes in my house the v118 error, although, on the other boxes I could still use apps but not watch TV. So I simply pulled the power cord and plugged it back in and everything worked.

I will say, ive used Tivo for years and am only making an account now because the amount of issues I've had since they added ads to the TV guide have been astonishing. I get that cash flow for tivo is an issue but at least hire the talent to implement ads (if you must) without destroying the hardware and experience.


----------



## Albert

Got a V118 error on my Roamio OTA today as well. I "upgraded" to TE4 maybe about 1.5 weeks ago. There are some things to like and some not to like but the new ads and this new error are not one of them... I will definitely be looking into alternatives for TiVo in the future... especially if they don't get these annoyances fixed. What a shame.


----------



## the_scotsman

My main 4 tuner Bolt using CC has now given the “Can’t Play” error with the code V118. The box can’t play recorded shows, nor can it play live TV. This has now happened twice in <24 hours. I’m sure there was also another code (V10?) at one point while trying to get the box to work. 

My second Bolt crashed last night when trying to play a show from the main Bolt. After it rebooted it did manage to play the show ok. Not sure if the events are related.


----------



## Rose4uKY

This just started happening to me on my TiVo mini. We have a TiVo bolt and we have the old minis from our Romeo Plus. It had been the same show the past few days that I was trying to watch that I recorded this morning and today it's that plus another show and it says can't play right now error 118. I guess I'll try to reboot the mini!

I just happened to Google my problem and it brought me here. I know this is an older thread. I also think we need a good new modem router we're using the one from the cable company plus their modem and our cell phones a lot of times will say connected but no internet I don't know if this has anything to do with the router. I rebooted and it says the bolt can't be found. I guess I need to reboot it too!


----------



## scottppp

I used to get the 118 error all the time. I changed power-save mode to OFF and now I don't get those errors any more.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Strange. I got the V118 error code two days ago while two programs were being recorded. When I tried to play one of the programs while it was still recording, it gave me the error message and would not play. I later noticed that the recording had stopped at about the time I had pressed Play and then restarted again with a new file. There was a gap of several minutes between the end of original file and the beginning of the second file.

I then tried it with the second program that was being recorded. The pre-roll commercial played fine but then I got the V118 error message again. That recording also got split into two files.

I went to the menu and reset the TiVo. So far, the problem has not come back. 

I'll experiment by trying to duplicate the problem while recording two programs at the same time. (I usually only record one program at a time.)


----------



## niklas24

So after a few months, I have a feeling that the error is occurring because I am using a wireless connection with both of my TiVO boxes. Sometimes the program I am trying to play from the other TiVO plays and sometimes it doesn't. I've also received the error when trying to play something recorded on the TiVO edge. I never get this error on my Roamio. I'm really disappointed with the Edge since I waited almost a year for a good deal on it. Now I'm regretting getting it. I cannot hardwire my tivos because I rent and my router has to be in the basement. I cannot start drilling holes to run wires in the house. I do have wireless extenders, but that doesn't seem to help. I'm actually surprised this is happening because the signal strength on the TiVo is over 90%. TiVo customer service doesn't help, they keep telling me to do things that don't solve the problem. I think the Edge is a bust, but unfortunately can't confirm that until I can hook it up to a wired connection.


----------



## JoeKustra

niklas24 said:


> So after a few months, I have a feeling that the error is occurring because I am using a wireless connection with both of my TiVO boxes.


The 90% is the cable signal for that channel. Unless your extenders have signal diagnostics, you can't see the extender to router signal level. I have two Mini with RE6500 extenders. I have found a signal level of -59db is as low as I go before I lose the connection. I have one Roamio on an extender also.


----------



## Regina Black

I had the same V118 issue that lasted for a few days... TiVO suggested I either replace my cable card or replace my Edge. I initially opted to replace the Edge, but they only replace a new box OOW with a renewed box not a new one (expletive!!!!!) So, I got the replacement box and I had the same issue "Can't Play Now" please try again later (V118), so it wasn't my Edge. So, I went to the Spectrum Store and got a new Cable Card.... I reinstalled my original TiVO edge and popped in the new CC, called Spectrum to activate it and BUYOW it worked!!! No more "cant play now", I could see all of my premium channels, and I didnt have to get a used box.... Hope this helps someone else since no one else had a solution for me....


----------



## Rose4uKY

We're having the same issues but ours says error 53 no signal on this channel and it'll be a black screen. And we have Spectrum and a lot of times it's on 628 AXS TV and stuff won't record. But it happens randomly and then when my husband's scroll through the tuners one of the tuners has a bunch of letters and numbers instead of a Channel or whatever it's supposed to say or show on that tuner.

We've gone round and round with it being TiVo it being Spectrum we paid $99 for a replacement bolt it wasn't new and it did the same thing so we returned it. We got a new tuning adapter then they said well maybe it's the USB or the power cord then they had he reboot the TA one night and we couldn't get it working no solid light and they tried saying it was something outside in the nodes and they took our tuning adapter and said they bring it back. We just had so much trouble and every time Spectrum comes out they take stuff that is ours like a splitter they've taken our TiVo point of entry filters that by husband bought off Amazon.

Finally we said last resort new cable card and the guys didn't get it paired and left and said we'll have to come back with a different card they didn't bring extra just one. We got it paired finally after I called that night and had them try again. The guys couldn't get it to work and they messed stuff up in our house and took stuff of ours them it turns out they broke our TiVo Bolt underneath there's a green lever to release the cable card my husband noticed that levers broken. I filed a complaint with the damage department and sent pictures but anyway all of a sudden the tuning adapter this guy brought back was working solid light finally and they claimed there was a problem outside that got fixed from their maintenance department. Well then all the sudden I noticed our cable card was unpaired. We still weren't getting all of our channels. After several calls and several tries on each call to pair to unpair they finally said we're going to send somebody else out and we're bringing a supervisor cuz we've been having problems for a couple months now.

Well I had an appointment scheduled I said make sure you bring more than one cable card I don't want them out here for 2 hours checking this and that cuz they always say my signals good they check the coaxial that's going to the TiVo everything's good they say signals good. Well the last set of guys said the guys before changed stuff around and messed up things and they move stuff around again and said this is the right way. Your fixed. Turns out my husband went into our utility room to look at our setup and he said they took my splitter they moved this here and this here this isn't right I think it needs to be hooked up this way and he found a splitter in the garage hooked it up the way he was pretty sure it needed to be for a mocha Network these Spectrum guys don't know anything about TiVo or MoCA Network same with the guys before them.

So my husband rewires everything the way he thinks it should be and has me call Spectrum and after three or four phone calls six or seven tries per phone call literally to get us paired with no success it pairs on the first try. My husband was so upset he asked for the supervisor and said they keep coming out and they take stuff that's ours they don't know what they're doing they hooked everything up wrong we've been trying to get this paired for 4 days and now that I've changed stuff around it paired right away they messed with our MoCa Network and of course we canceled our appointment..c

But then that night we got a different error message and I forgot what it was 267 or something so far it hasn't done it anymore so I pray everything's okay now we're just so tired of it Spectrum never knows what to do and we were going to just get rid of the tivos and go to YouTube TV but I love TiVo and I like the interface and it's so easy to record. I hope we don't have problems anymore. I kept trying to tell me oh your cable card is paired I said no I have a question mark here it needs to be a V. I know they don't really deal in that stuff and I'm lucky that we still can get the cable card and have our tivo. But we've just been so aggravated for the past few months they've been out here three or four times. But our main problem was that error 53 no signal on this channel.



Regina Black said:


> I had the same V118 issue that lasted for a few days... TiVO suggested I either replace my cable card or replace my Edge. I initially opted to replace the Edge, but they only replace a new box OOW with a renewed box not a new one (expletive!!!!!) So, I got the replacement box and I had the same issue "Can't Play Now" please try again later (V118), so it wasn't my Edge. So, I went to the Spectrum Store and got a new Cable Card.... I reinstalled my original TiVO edge and popped in the new CC, called Spectrum to activate it and BUYOW it worked!!! No more "cant play now", I could see all of my premium channels, and I didnt have to get a used box.... Hope this helps someone else since no one else had a solution for me....


----------



## gkottner

Have you tried just calling Spectrum Cable Card Support for activation or channel issues?
Spectrum.net

I know AXSTV requires the tuning adapter to work.

Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## Rose4uKY

gkottner said:


> Have you tried just calling Spectrum Cable Card Support for activation or channel issues?
> Spectrum.net
> 
> I know AXSTV requires the tuning adapter to work.
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful.


Yes we know! Without the TA when they took it away to test it somewhere else only certain channels came in. I remember getting our Bolt when we got a 4K TV and had Roamio before and never got error messages at all like this. But it's random when you turn on the TV or go to Live TV and then when you go to that tuner you see A92000190311431. Tivo said we need to run a diagnostics on the channel when it happens. But for now were working and I hope the Error 53 doesn't come back and this error 267 or 67 I forget now only came on once and I forgot what else it said like the 53 will say no signal on this channel.


----------



## mikey1273

I have a TiVo Romaio on OTA and I'm getting the v118 can't play now please try again later message. Usually it seems to happen if I go up and down through the channels. It seems to be when I try to go past 19-1. Then it will not go to the next channel which is 15-1. If I hit the guide and choose a program to watch I get the message. If I hit ok then I can start the program from the guide grid. 

Not sure what to try the TiVo is from 2017. 
TiVo is no help they can't even get some of my local channels correct. 
I may see if a full reboot helps


----------



## Albert

mikey1273 said:


> I have a TiVo Romaio on OTA and I'm getting the v118 can't play now please try again later message.


I fixed this problem on mine by "downgrading" back to TE3.


----------



## mikey1273

Albert said:


> I fixed this problem on mine by "downgrading" back to TE3.


Explain how and how old is that version?


----------



## Albert

mikey1273 said:


> Explain how and how old is that version?


I forget exactly how now but if you search you should find out how to "downgrade" back to TE3... assuming you have a Roamio. I don't think the Edge can be downgraded. But I can tell downgrading solved a lot of issues for my Roamio and TiVo minis.... I should have never "upgraded" to ad-infested Hydra/TE4.

Here's one thread I found:
How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## mikey1273

Albert said:


> I forget exactly how now but if you search you should find out how to "downgrade" back to TE3... assuming you have a Roamio. I don't think the Edge can be downgraded. But I can tell downgrading solved a lot of issues for my Roamio and TiVo minis.... I should have never "upgraded" to ad-infested Hydra/TE4.
> 
> Here's one thread I found:
> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


Well i will have to look in to that if a reboot doesn't help.

My TiVo Romaio seems to apply it's updates on its own.


----------



## dianebrat

mikey1273 said:


> Explain how and how old is that version?


Keep in mind the big item is by going back to TE3 from TE4 is that you will lose everything on the HDD, the only way to keep older shows is offload them to something else, PC or other Tivo then bring them back in.


----------



## mikey1273

dianebrat said:


> Keep in mind the big item is by going back to TE3 from TE4 is that you will lose everything on the HDD, the only way to keep older shows is offload them to something else, PC or other Tivo then bring them back in.


I seen that and this is a deal breaker. I'm hopping to preserve game of thrones season 8. Those are copy protected shows. Can't off load. It's seems a drive copy might work but would not be a roll back


----------



## skibum80906

Here's one more to add to the V118 Can't play now error code. My mini is connected to Roamio Plus. When trying to watch a recorded NFL game I get the V118 error. However, when I click on the previously recorded SNL episode, recorded on the same Roamio, using the same network, it plays perfectly.


----------

